# La Caya Robusto Fuerte Cigar Review - Strong



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a good cigar, just not the flavor profile I usually like. This cigar was at least a bit stronger than 90% of the cigars I smoke. It burned...

Read the full review here: La Caya Robusto Fuerte Cigar Review - Strong


----------

